# New led's



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Both seals in fron diff are leaking,but I got the green led's finally put in my display pod. Check it out. Cost me 45 bucks:rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I really want to get mine done in white but I just can't find anyone close to do it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, i want mine done too but not sure what color or who can do it


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats sweet. what kind of leds are they? you do them yourself?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Dont know what kind they are. A guy in spring,tx does them.Man,they are tiny though


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably the kind like in a CB radio. Tiny, and soldered to a circuit board. I've worked on lots of CB equipment, so if I find a used cluster for my Foreman, I'm sure I can install them.

Looks good man!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o ok. sounds complicated. ill just leave mine the way it is.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

There was a guy on HL i believe that did this. you pulled your display and sent it to him and he sent it back. look up the thead. not sure if he still does it. those leds are real small and he does the six in the pod takes him a while for sure. has all kinds of colors.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

///airdam or adam harvey is his name on HL and ///airdam is his name on arcticchat

i tried to get him to come over and be a sponser a while back


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

airdam is in mississippi... there is another guy in Spring, TX that does them, but I can't remember who it was...

http://airdam.x10hosting.com/led.html


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Guy in spring done mine. His name is craig can send his number in a pm if you want.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

CRAIG BF750 is his HL name


----------

